# Bead board on a cut up ceiling hips and valleys



## Spartin industries (Oct 13, 2021)

I am running bead board on a project and having a hard time getting it to line up at the valleys. I set a laser up and everything meets up at all the hips but when I get to the valleys it starts to change I think it because the way the valley travels but it must line up any thoughts


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. Can you post some photos of it?


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I would recommend cutting the valley portion at about a 35 degree angle so the show part butts up tight. I can imagine that the backing is tight and the gap is only on the feont.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm kind of guessing at what you are doing. I assume you are installing bead board on sloping ceilings and want the beads to align in the corners where the slopes meet. If they don't meet, I'm guessing that the two slopes are not the same. If not, the beads won't meet. You can mask this by installing a piece of corner trim after the bead board is installed.


----------

